# Sinker Making Equipment



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've been looking at some of the electric melting pots on the market. Seems to be 3 electric types. 

a) Pour from the pot type
b) Ladle type
c) Spigot in the bottom of the melter type

Which is best? Don't want to go overboard in price...just want something simple that I can fill a couple of 4 chamber molds at a time with. 

Saw some instructions online for making one's own molds using bought weights and Bondo body filler. Sounds interesting and a lot less expensive than buying $29 - $39 molds. Anyone tried this Bondo body filler method?

Also....saw on ebay where a local guy sells lead....around 7 lbs worth I believe for around $7. What's the going rate for lead (cost per pound) and where would I buy it locally.....shops, business types, etc.... places other than auto repair or tire repair businesses...their cast offs require cleaning of tainted tire weight lead?

I read that welder's type gloves and eye protection are also recommended. Anything else that's standard for the do-it-yourself person?

Thanks


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'v got the spigot in the bottom and like it alot, I started the first time with the heating element on the inside of the pot and then I would have to pour into the mold(hot,hot.every hot) had to wear gloves just to pour,so I switched. I buy my lead from lg. plumbing supply stores. I'v used the lead that comes from NTB and others has a filler in the lead and when you melt it down you have to skim off the crud off the top and then you can pour it in your molds. To make a smooth sinker you will have to heat the mold before pouring.TRIGGER


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Go with the bottom spigot. The weight of the molten lead keeps a constant stream coming out making for easier molding. The only draw back about the bottom spigot is that you have to be able to put the mold under it. If the mold is too big or has wires coming out you might need another type of pouring device, like a ladle to scoop from the top. 

You will do ok with a bondo mold, just remember that the heat will not dissipate as fast as with a metal mold. So you will have to leave the sinkers in the mold longer to cool and become hard.

Get a good pair of welders gloves, get goggles or better yet, a face shield, long paints, a long sleeved shirt, and always work in a well ventilated area. I also use a welders leather apon for extra potection. One other caution, keep water away from the molten lead. Water and molten lead explode. I was working outside on a cloudy day and one drop of water fell in my pot. I got lucky I did not get hurt bad, the lead exploded away from me. I only got one little splatter on my face. I was far enough away that it had cooled some before it hit me. I ended up with a blister.

Go to your local recycler for lead. I bought fifty- seven pounds at the beginning of the summer for $20.00. You might make a better deal.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

one other thing you might do is add a small cube of pariffen wax to the molten lead. it will melt and draw out any gases that have formed in the pour. just put it in then hold a match over the post and wait till the gases burn off. it will help prevent gas pockets in your sinkers. the wax that is sold at grocery stores for canning is fine.
charlie


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*You don't have to be a rocket scientist....*

is not a phrase that comes to mind after reading these tips.  Chemistry 101....  ....well....looks like I'm gonna get a crash course. Burning gasses, adequate ventilation, face mask, full body covering (+ apron for added assurance), water and molten lead = Kaboom  , oleo for possible resulting blistering and for seasoning cause I might just end up getting hot enough to puff cup like a kernel of popcorn into the air or .....if the nervous sweat I generate drops onto the lead I could possibly go even higher and in turn blast off into space like an un-space shuttled scientist (aka wanna-be astronaut).  

Now how much was my thrifty behind hoping to save by making my own sinkers?   Hmmm....wonder if I could take a tax deduction for job related travel miles.  

   

Thanks guys! Will take all this informative info into consideration.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the price for sinkers is .010-0.15 per ounce...i used to pour and paint my own jig heads...got most of my lead from tire shops(wheel balance weights) for free  ...it is very dangerous...don't do it by yourself the first time..get someone to show you how...IMHO...unless you are losing a lot of weights  ..i just don't thinh its worth it.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Ditto on it's not worth it for weights...*

IMO, you'd have to lose an awful lot to justify.

Tire weights, no good from what I'm told, something in them besides lead, I forget what  

If you use a lot of jigs, then you might want to look into a small setup, good for the winter as well, to keep ya busy 

Either way, if you do it, use pouring lead, or don't pour...My $.02


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Lets see here. The lead pot I have cost me 60 bucks, a mold is about 32 bucks for off the shelf product the eyelets are about 3 bucks per hundred. So lets say 90 bucks to make lets say 1 type of weight 1-3oz (5 cavities 1/2 oz increments).
Sinkers are 15 cents a oz(I have found it for less and more). Lead seems to be about 30lbs for 10 bucks. Which is 480 oz working out to a little over 2 cents a oz. So using 12cents a oz which is about 767 oz of sinkers to repay the cost of the basic equipment.
So the larger sizes will bring you back in line quicker than the smaller. This reminds me I need to pour some soon I do like the 1/2 sizes.
And by the way a custom mold is about 125.00.
Oh then there is the time issue.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Oh if I can not find what I'm looking for localy I go here.
http://www.terminaltackleco.com/


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

digger try here.

Reading Instrument Co.
551 Stracks Dam Rd.
Myerstown, Pa. 17067

1-717-866-7214
Fax 1-717-866-5104

call and get a brochure.one example.#1 brass eyelets approx. 4.25/lb. approx 1250/lb.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Geeze Digger!*



Digger said:


> Lets see here. The lead pot I have cost me 60 bucks, a mold is about 32 bucks for off the shelf product the eyelets are about 3 bucks per hundred. So lets say 90 bucks to make lets say 1 type of weight 1-3oz (5 cavities 1/2 oz increments).
> Sinkers are 15 cents a oz(I have found it for less and more). Lead seems to be about 30lbs for 10 bucks. Which is 480 oz working out to a little over 2 cents a oz. So using 12cents a oz which is about 767 oz of sinkers to repay the cost of the basic equipment.
> So the larger sizes will bring you back in line quicker than the smaller. This reminds me I need to pour some soon I do like the 1/2 sizes.
> And by the way a custom mold is about 125.00.
> Oh then there is the time issue.




All that talent going to waste on the loading dock. Any CPA openings there?..

Well...what did you expect....That's the best comment I can give on your post....it's 3 am and although my eyes are wide open.....my brain shut down hours ago  *+* the knees decided to keep it company  *=* I'm staying put and sleeping in the computer chair tonight.  

I do appreciate your input. 

Thanks


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I was looking at getting into some lure making myself... I don't use enough sinkers to justify making them, but I would love to make my own striper lures... the basic kind that you find at the tackle shop...the ones with the sticker on the side are about $3 a piece, and I know that you can make them for about 50 cents... anyone have a good way of getting/making a mold for such lures>???


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Show me a picture of the lure and I can probably find a mold.


----------

